# Pit bull grinding his teeth should i worry??



## gonente23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Allright so i am new to this forum so hello to all, i am posting because my three year old pit bull terrier, i think he is a goddie pit is what i have been told well i fed him a bone and after wards he seems to be having a hard time closing his jaw. He opens it and grinds his teeth closing it. He dose have his bottom teeth infornt i beleive its an over bite. anyways so i checked his mouth no bone on top or stuck i felt down his air pipe and then gaged him to make sure he did not have any bone logeed in his throte. nothing so should i worry it sounds bad his teeth grinding like that but he seems fine when he chilling. I looked online for anything and came up short so i would appriciate the input.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bottom jaw is farther out? underbite. and im assuming goddy is Gotti? that would be american bully . I have a couple who have grinded there teeth in there sleep but dont do it on a normal basis, if it was something all the time I would worry about them grinding there teeth down but not sure what you can do to stop it. Is this just a 1 time thing? I wouldnt worry to much about it , if there isnt anything stuck in his teeth and if he stops Id just ignore it { can be annoying I hate that sound}.


----------



## gonente23 (Nov 5, 2011)

ya well this is the first time it has happed after eating a bone some times he kinda shakes his bottom jaw when he closes it but i figer that was him biting his toung, that sound is horible he is sleeping now so i will jst keep an eye on him. i rubeb his jaw for a while till he went to sleep.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he may have just had something stuck in his teeth im sure you know even the smallest thing can be annoying or maybe he got it out before you checked. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW, this should probably be posted in health or general discussion IM sure a mod will move it for you though


----------

